# missing vampire shrimp



## tiinykat (Oct 22, 2013)

I added a Vampire Shrimp to my female Betta sorority. He's a bit of an older fellow, but for the first few days he hid behind a plant and fanned all the time. He would occasionally come out of his hiding spot and fan in the open for a little too. However, for the past day or two, I've seemed to lost him in the tank somewhere. I've looked everywhere in the tank, and it's like he's vanished. I don't know where he could have gone. The tank has a lid, the water quality is fine, it's heated to 82 just like he likes... I'm almost clueless where this sucker went. I hope he didn't die! It's a pretty established tank, and it should house enough microorganisms for him to munch on. I also did a water change a few hours before I got him, so the nitrates shouldn't be high. The ghost shrimps are doing fine in it, and they're sensitive to nitrates too. I know none of my fish ate him (they're all small female Bettas, and I have a few Platyfish in there at the moment too. But the shrimp is bigger than them!) Everyone in this tank is healthy (knock on wood,) happy, and I've only had one death since I began it (which was a mystery snail, but he was already dying when I got him I think.) I'm LOST. Do Vampire Shrimp just vanish like this? Ugh.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a hollow tree root decoration that my betta likes to go and hide in on occasion. It scared the crap out of me the first time.

just keep an eye out for any small place that the shrimp may fit into and look in it with a flashlight.


----------

